
Which VPN Is Best - djbisbey
HI,  I use ExpressVPN, wondered if there are any better VPN&#x27;s out there?
======
mwexler
Doesn't "best" matter for your use case? Are you trying to watch your
country's geo-locked media while traveling? Are you protecting your data as
you go around your daily activities? Are you making a private connection
between machines for your business? Different providers can do different
things better or worse.

I say this mostly because I'd love to also know what VPNs folks have found
that stand out in specific areas around, say, ease of use (ala Tunnelbear),
ability to work around geo-blocks (like Netflix refusing to let me, a paying
customer, watch some things when I travel), etc.

------
devtul
Check this site
[https://thatoneprivacysite.net/](https://thatoneprivacysite.net/) has an
extensive comparison between VPN providers. I've been using NordVPN for a
couple of months and I am pretty happy with it.

------
digital_voodoo
I've installed Wireguard on my VPS. All is nice so far. I don't know how
secure it is, i-e if people can do a whois on the IP and see my identity (it
seems protected by my hoster, though).

------
cryptofits
Look like a strange way to promote expressVPN

Been using them in the past and didn't like their UX too much

------
lawnchair_larry
Wireguard

------
djbisbey
thanks guys!

------
djbisbey
No promo, just wondered

~~~
SwiftyBug
No promo

